# Weekly competition 2010-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' U' F' R F' R F' U'
*2. *F2 R U' F2 U R U' F2 R U'
*3. *F2 R' F R' F R F' U2 R U2
*4. *F R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R U'
*5. *U2 R2 U' R2 U R F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 B' L2 F' L' F2 U' B' D' L' R B2 U
*2. *D' B2 R2 D2 L U B' L' R2 U2 R2 B' F' L' B' L' B F'
*3. *B2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 F R B R2 B' U' B R2 U L2 D2 L
*4. *F2 D' R2 U' F R' B R' D' B' D2 U2 L' F' R D B' L D'
*5. *D' B2 R2 B2 U B D' U2 B R U F2 R F R' F R' B' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 U' B2 R2 Uw B D' Uw Fw D Uw' Fw' F' L Rw2 R' D' Fw' F D2 L' Rw2 R D2 L2 B2 Fw' Rw U' L2 R U' Fw2 F' Rw' B U' Fw2 R' Fw'
*2. *Uw' U' Fw2 D2 Rw' F D' Rw' R2 Uw Fw' R' Fw F U2 B' R2 B' F2 Uw2 U F2 R2 Uw2 R2 Uw Rw' R' B' D2 U Fw2 F Uw2 R2 D' Rw' F2 Rw2 D'
*3. *L' Rw U' L R D Fw2 F L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw R Uw L Rw Uw2 L Rw' R D U' F' R' D U' B F' Uw2 B' Fw2 F Uw' Rw' B D B'
*4. *U' Rw' R2 Fw2 R B2 Uw' L R2 U L2 U' B' Fw' F' Rw B' Rw R' D2 U2 Fw' L2 Rw Fw D' Uw' U2 L' Fw2 D2 Uw R U R Fw2 D Uw Fw' L
*5. *B2 Uw L2 B2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 R2 D2 Fw2 F R2 F D2 L' D2 Uw Fw2 F' Uw2 F' D' Uw2 F' U2 R F' D2 Uw L F2 D' L' Rw' D2 Rw U F2 D2 Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Bw' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 R2 Fw' U2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw' U L' Uw2 U' B' Fw' Lw2 D' Fw' Dw U2 Lw Rw2 F U' Bw Fw U Bw Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 Lw2 R B Lw2 Rw' R Uw' B' D' Rw' B Bw2 F' L B2 F2 R' F' Rw B Bw F' U' Fw2
*2. *Bw2 Lw' D2 Dw' U Bw' F2 D' Dw2 Rw' D2 Uw L' B F2 D Uw L' Fw' Dw' F D2 B2 F Dw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' Rw D Lw' U2 Rw2 D' R2 Uw2 Lw' F2 Lw' R Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 U' R' F Lw D2 Dw' L' B' Lw2 R' Uw2 U L2 Bw' D' Bw
*3. *Uw' U' Rw2 U' F2 Uw L Rw' Dw U B Lw' B Rw Bw F2 D' U2 L' Lw' R' D' L' Rw2 U2 R' U F2 Uw U2 L B2 L' R2 Bw R' Uw2 U2 Bw R B' Lw2 D' Bw2 D' Fw2 Rw' Dw' Fw Rw2 R Fw F2 U' L' R' Uw L Lw' Uw'
*4. *B' Fw F' Rw2 B U' Lw D2 Lw U' Lw' Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' L U Fw' R2 U2 R2 Dw2 F D2 L Dw' L2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 Uw L2 Lw2 R2 B Dw' U' Lw' R' B' F Dw' Uw2 U Rw' Fw R' D2 Fw Uw Fw2 D' Uw' L2 D' Uw U' Bw2 Dw U2
*5. *L' R2 Uw R' B2 Bw Fw D2 Dw' Uw R2 U2 Bw Rw' Bw' Rw2 Dw Rw2 U B2 Fw2 F' U' R2 Uw' U' Rw R F2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw D2 B2 U L2 Rw' D2 Dw2 Lw' Rw Dw Uw2 L' Dw2 Uw2 Bw Dw' F' D Uw' Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw' U Bw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 2R R2 3F' U2 B2 R2 3U2 B' 2U' R' 3U U' 2B 2D 2B2 L' 2F2 2R B' 2L2 2B2 L 2R2 2F 2L D2 3F 2L2 2R R2 B L' 2L 2R 2U B2 2B 3R2 B 3U2 B 2D2 B' F' D2 B' 2B' 2F2 2R2 3U' 2F2 2U 2L' B' F2 L2 2L' R2 3U2 2F2 D' 2D' 2R' 3U' 3R' 2R B2 2B 2F2 3U2 2U' B' F2 2U' B' 2B 2F L2 R'
*2. *3U2 L 2U F' 2D' U F2 L' 2F2 D L2 2L 3R R2 B' R' 3F2 F' 2R2 2B D2 R 3F2 F' 2L' 2R' 3U' 3F2 U2 3F' U' B' 3R2 B2 2D B 2B2 2U' L2 F 2L2 R2 2B F2 U2 3F' R' 2F2 2U 2F2 2U2 2L' 2F' U R2 2B2 D 2D' 2U L' 2R D' 3F2 F 3R' D' 3U2 2U2 U' 2L2 3F' 2R2 2B2 F2 R2 D2 3U' 2L' B' 3U2
*3. *B2 3F2 D' 2D2 3U' 2B2 2L2 3R D' 2B2 3F' 2F 2D' 3U' 2U U' F 2U2 U' 3F' L' 2R2 R 2U' B' 2F F 3U2 2F' 3U 2R' 2F2 F2 D L2 U 2B' 2F' D' 2U L2 U' F L2 2R2 B U2 B2 2L' D F 2D 2U' U 3R2 2B' L' D' R F 2L' 2D' R2 F' 2U2 U B' D2 2R 2D R2 2D' 3F 2F L2 2D2 B 2R' R2 2F'
*4. *2F 2R 2D' L2 3U 3R' R U2 2B2 2F 2D' B2 2L2 3F2 R 3F2 U 3F' D 2B 3F2 F' L' 2F 2R' 3U U2 2L' F' 2L' 2B F L' B2 2B' 3U 3F' 2F2 F' 3R2 B2 2U2 2F' 2D' 2B 2R' 2D 2B L2 2R 2F 3U U2 2B' 2U 3R' 2R2 2D' 2F2 D2 2L 2D 2F2 F 2U B2 2B2 R 3U B' 2B D L' D' U2 L' 3R' 2B2 2L 2R'
*5. *3R 2D' B2 2B 2D2 U2 2L' 2D2 2U2 L2 3R2 U' R' D' 2D 3U' U 3R' 2R' 3F U2 R 2D2 3U B 3R' R 2B' R' U2 L2 D' 2L 2R' F' U' 2L2 3R2 B2 F2 2U F 3U2 2U' 2L2 2R 2F2 2U 3F' R2 U 2R2 R 2D' 3U' B 2B' F2 D2 2L D' U2 B 2L2 B' 2B2 D2 3U' R2 F U 2L D F L' 3R 2R 2F' 2D2 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B 3B2 2F2 L' B' 3F 3L R2 2F L2 2R R' 2F' F2 2U2 3L2 3R 2U 2F 3L2 3B2 3L2 2U' 2L 3D2 2B' 3B2 3F L' 2L U 3L 3R2 3B' 3R2 3F' 3L 2F2 D 2D B' 2U 3R 2F' L 3F 2F2 R2 2F2 U2 2R2 3B2 D' 3R' 3F2 3L 2R B2 2B2 2F' U2 B 2D 3D2 2U 2F 3R' R' 3F2 2L2 B2 2L' B2 2B' 3B2 F 3U 2B D' F D' U2 F D2 2U2 3F2 L2 3R 2B2 3L2 2R2 2D' 3D2 R 3D 2F D 3U' 3L 2F'
*2. *2L' F 3R R2 3F' 2F 2R' R2 2U' B2 2D 3R2 2B F' 2D' B2 2F' 2U 2R2 D 2D2 2U2 3F' 3R F2 L 2L2 3U2 3B' 2D 3D2 L' F 2R2 3D2 3R2 R' 3D' 3B 2R R' 2U' 2L 3D U 2L 3R 2R' 3B 3F2 R2 3D2 2U2 3F 2L2 3D' 2U2 3L2 2R' D' 3D2 3U 2L2 2D' 3D B2 3L R2 3B2 F 3R' R2 2F2 3L' R' 2B 2D2 2L 2F2 L' 3L R 3D 3F 3D L' 2U 2R' 3U2 U 2B D2 L2 3D' 2R D 3D 2L2 3R F2
*3. *D' 2D2 3U2 U' 2R2 2F2 2D2 L2 U' R 3U' 3L 2R U2 B2 U L' 2L D 2R 3F' 3U 2R' 2F' L2 3R2 B 3F2 R 3U2 2U 2B' L2 3L2 2U' 2L' 3B2 U2 B L 3R2 2U2 3F 3R U2 3B' 2R' 2U' L2 R2 3D 2U 2B' 3F 2F D' L' R' F2 2L2 3L 2D2 2R2 2U2 3B' 3F D2 L2 3L' 3U2 F' 2D' 3L 3F 2F2 L' 2R' 3F 2L 3F 2R' 3U R2 3B 3U' B 2B 3B' 3F' F2 2L' B2 L' B' U 3F 3D 2U' 2R' 2D
*4. *3L' U F 2L' 3D 3U' B 3F' 2F' R' 2F' 3D 3R R' 2D2 3L 3R' D2 2U2 2B 2F' 3U 3F' L' 2L' 2R2 B2 2B 3F' D' U L' R 2D2 2R B 3R2 2F 3U' L2 3R2 2R 3D 2F2 U2 L' 2R2 2D L2 3L2 2D 2L 3D 3R2 2D U L' 3D 3L2 R' 2B2 D' B2 3B 2F' 2U' L' 2L' 2R2 3F2 2U2 2R' 3B2 2D' 2U2 B' 3R D 2B R' 2U' U2 2B2 2R B2 2B' 3B' L' 2D' 3B' 3F2 3U2 U' 2L2 R2 3B F' 3R 3F2 U
*5. *3L D2 3D' 3U' 2B2 3U U B' 3F2 F2 R' 2D2 U2 R' 3F2 3L2 3F' L U R2 3D' 3F' 3L 3R' 2R 2B 3F F 2D2 L' 2L 3L' B2 3B2 2L2 3R 3U' 3B 3D 2U2 3R 2R 3B F' 2D2 L' 3L' 3F F 3R2 D' L 3L2 3R' U2 3B 3F' 2D2 2B' 3B F2 R2 3D2 R B 3R2 F 3L2 3R2 R F 2R' 3B2 2R 3B U B 2F U 2L' R2 B 3B' L2 3B L' 2D' B2 L' 2R' U' 2B 2F' 3L' 3F2 U 3B2 F2 U 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F R F2 U2 F' U R' U'
*2. *U2 F' U F2 U' F R F' U'
*3. *F2 U R U' F' U R2 U2 F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L' B D2 U L F' U2 F2 L U L2 D'
*2. *D' U F2 D' L2 D' U2 L U2 F' R' F' R2 B2 D' B' R D2 L'
*3. *U' B2 D' L2 U' L D2 R2 U F' U L U' B D U' R F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Uw' Fw' F' L2 B2 Uw F D' Rw2 Fw Rw2 B' Fw F2 L D' Rw' R Fw F' D' L' B2 L' Rw R' D U B2 Rw2 U2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 R Uw' U' F2 U
*2. *D Uw2 U' Rw' F Rw2 Uw2 F Uw' U' Fw F' Rw D' R Uw' L2 D2 F' U' Fw2 D2 L' R2 D2 Uw' L2 D Uw' U2 R' B' D2 F2 Rw2 R' B L2 B L2
*3. *L2 Rw2 Uw' R D2 F2 Rw' U' Rw2 F R2 D L2 Rw Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw U' Fw2 F' R B Rw' R' B Fw' F' L' Rw2 B' F L2 D' R D B2 R D2 Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Uw F2 D2 Dw' Lw2 R Fw D' L2 Bw Lw2 R Fw D U' Bw2 L2 Uw2 U Bw' Lw' R Bw2 Dw2 Bw' F2 D' Lw B' L' B F' Uw U2 Fw2 D Uw2 U Bw2 Lw' Rw' R F2 L2 R Dw' B' Fw F L B2 Fw' D Dw U' R Uw U F2
*2. *Fw' Lw' U' Bw' Dw Lw2 Bw2 F2 Rw' Uw Bw2 Fw Dw2 L' Uw B2 F' Rw' Dw Bw' L2 Rw D L2 Lw' Uw U2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw Fw' D' Rw' F' D' Uw Lw2 R2 D Dw Uw' L2 Uw2 Lw2 D' L Lw2 R2 D2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 F' R Fw' Uw U2 Bw2 Fw F'
*3. *Dw Uw Bw' F2 L2 R' Bw2 Fw F' U' Fw2 L R2 F' Rw' B' Bw2 L2 R' D Dw2 B Bw' F' Uw Bw' D Uw2 Bw' L R B' Rw' D Uw2 B Bw Fw D' Dw Bw2 R' U' L Dw' Fw2 Dw L' D2 Rw2 R Bw2 Fw Uw' Lw D' U' R Uw2 Bw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D R U F' L F2 D U2 B2 F U' R' F
*2. *L2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 F L' F2 L' U2 F2 L F' L' F' L B F
*3. *R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U L' U B F2 D' L2 U2 B' D2 L' U F R
*4. *L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B L2 F2 D L' B F' D2 B L F D' F L2
*5. *B2 U F2 R2 U' R B2 L2 D' B' U' L' B L' U2 R' B U2 R2
*6. *R2 B2 R2 F D R F L D' L R' F' D2 F2 U2 L B2 F'
*7. *U' B2 U2 B2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U' B' L' R U' L R2 B L R2
*8. *B2 L2 R' D' U L F2 D2 U F2 U2 L' D2 B' R' F L2 D'
*9. *B2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' R' U B' R' D2 F' D F2 R2
*10. *R2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L' F' D' L2 R' F2 D' L2 D' L' D2
*11. *D' L2 D U' B R U L D B' U' R U2 L U' F D
*12. *B2 U B2 D' L2 D2 B U2 B2 R F L U L R F2 L R' F
*13. *R2 U2 R2 D F2 L' R U' L2 U F L2 U' R U2 B2 F' D2 L2
*14. *B2 D2 B2 D' B' R U2 B L D R' D' L D' R U2 B' D2 F2
*15. *U' F2 U F2 U F D U L2 R' U' F' U L R' B D' L2 R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B D B F R' D2 R' D R2 U' L2 R2 D'
*2. *U B2 D L2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B' L2 U' B' L' D B' D B2 U'
*3. *D L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U F R2 B L2 B R F' U2 B L2 F'
*4. *D' L2 F2 D' U2 R' D L2 F L2 F' L' B' F' L' B R B' U
*5. *D2 U' B2 L2 D R U' B R' D B' D2 F' L' U2 B' U2 B2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B2 D' R2 D' U' L' D' L2 F D' L' B2 F' L U2 R2 U2 B
*2. *D2 B2 U' L2 R' F' D R2 B' U2 B2 D' U' B' D' B2 L2 F R
*3. *U' L2 D2 F R2 U2 F D2 R B F' U B' R F2 L' D F
*4. *U L2 B2 D' U F' D L2 B2 D2 R' D2 F D2 B F D' F
*5. *D2 F2 L2 U F' L U B' U' F' U' F2 D' F' R2 D2 L U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' L D2 F2 R D B2 F' R2 U F R2 B
*2. *D' B2 U2 B2 U B' U2 L2 F' R' D U R2 F U' B' L D F'
*3. *R2 D2 F2 D F2 R D2 B D2 B F L F' D' F' L2 U' L
*4. *F2 D' L' U F R' B L R F2 L2 R' F' D2 B L B' U2
*5. *F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L B2 R2 U' L2 B D2 R B2 U F U2 L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U' L2 R2 U' B R D B R2 U2 L2 B R2 D L U2 B2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F U R' U R' F2
*3. *B2 R2 U B2 U2 B' U2 F2 D B L' F2 D B' F2 U' L' D' B
*4. *Fw' D2 Fw' F R2 D' B D2 B2 U Fw2 F2 D' Fw R' B' Fw' Rw U2 Fw2 Uw' L D2 Rw' F' U' L' U Fw' D' L2 Uw L' Uw B L2 Uw R2 Uw2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U F' R' U2 R F' R2
*3. *D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' L F' L' U' L' B2 F D' U2 F' U' R'
*4. *R' D Fw L' B2 Fw' R Fw F' D2 Rw' B' L2 U F L U' B2 Fw F R U' R B U2 Rw2 B2 L' B Fw U' L R2 B2 Fw F' Uw' F Rw2 D'
*5. *L' Lw Rw' R' U Bw' F Lw' Uw R' U' R2 Uw' F Lw R' Fw' Dw Lw2 R U' B' Rw B' Fw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Lw' D2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' Fw' Lw2 U B' Dw Bw2 Lw Bw' Fw' L' Lw Rw R2 Dw Uw Lw' D U2 L Lw2 Fw2 R' D Uw U F2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U L' R' B' U' B U' L U' R' L B u' l
*2. *L B L B' L U R L
*3. *L R U' L U L R' L B L B' L B u r l' b
*4. *L B' L' B L' R L R' U R' L R L U' L U L B u' r' b
*5. *L' R U' L U R' L U R U' R' L' R B u r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) (3,-3) (6,3) (3,0) (-5,0) (3,0) (0,1) (4,2) (4,0) (5,0) (2,3) (0,4) (-5,0) (0,2) (6,4) (0,5) (0,2) (6,0)
*2. *(6,2) (0,4) (6,3) (-3,0) (3,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (-5,4) (4,5) (2,0) (0,1) (-1,0) (6,3) (2,0) (0,2) (-2,1)
*3. *(3,3) (3,0) (1,3) (0,2) (6,1) (6,5) (-2,1) (-4,2) (-5,0) (0,5) (0,4) (3,4) (2,2) (-5,4) (0,2) (2,0)
*4. *(0,-1) (0,-2) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,1) (5,5) (3,4) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,0) (0,4) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,0) (4,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (3,0) (-3,2) (4,3) (0,5) (0,1) (-3,0) (6,3) (2,3) (0,1) (-4,2) (6,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,3)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 8, 2010)

Daniel Mucklow

2x2: DNF(4.56), 4.45, 3.53, 4.17, 5.28 = 4.63 Lovely jubbly
3x3: 14.23, 15.10, 13.03, 17.26, 17.22 = 15.51 well isnt that the most amazing average ever
4x4: 1:28.57, 1:27.26, 1:29.00, 1:23.97, 1:16.56 = 1:26.60
5x5: 2:29.41, 2:25.40, 2:12.16, 2:28.30, 2:08.05 = 2:21.95
6x6: 5:19.87, 4:25.86, 4:27.55, 4:44.37, 5:41.93 = 4:50.60 Was going soo well, then i had the most enormous pop ever
Megaminx: 1:53.98, 1:45.40, 1:44.97, 1:38.03, 1:36.64 = 1:42.80
3x3 OH:
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF On all of them I was off by a J, perm
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:48.08
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:46.88
Magic: 1.71, 1.77, 3.93, 1.66, 1.63 = 1.71
Master Magic: 4.69, 4.63, 4.00, 4.90, 5.03 = 4.74

3x3 FMC: 58 moves (yes I know I suck, but at least I tried)

D2 L' F' U2 L U' L' D' (2x2 block)
R U' R F' U' B' R2 B (2x3)
R U R' U' F R' F R U' R' F R U2 F U F' U2 F U' F' U' 
F U R U' R' F' (OLL)
y R' U' R F2 R' U R d R2 U' R2' U' R2 (Y Perm)


----------



## aronpm (Apr 8, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 9.53, 12.96, (6.72), (14.72), 8.66 = 10.38
*3x3x3*: (20.08), 17.09, 20.00, 19.68, (14.97) = 18.92
*4x4x4*: 1:41.58, (2:02.75), (1:30.46), 1:44.47, 1:37.53 = 1:41.19
*5x5x5*: 3:16.31, (2:54.86), (3:26.81), 2:57.08, 3:12.25 = 3:08.55
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:48), 2:45.40, DNF(2:06.28) = 2:45.40
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/7 = DNF in 40:45.55
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 37.59, 44.40, 40.93, (27.11), (DNF) = 40.97
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:41.81
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 5:52.43


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 8, 2010)

2x2: 2.02, 3.08, 3.01, 2.84, 2.42 = 2.76
3x3: 11.52, 11.08, 10.87, 11.15, 10.27 = 11.04
4x4: 48.57, 51.90, 49.23, 47.73, 51.56 = 49.78
5x5: 1:21.88, 1:33.01, 1:30.12, 1:28.56, 1:46.61 = 1:30.56 - 
6x6: 2:56.30, 2:53.15, 2:42.28, 2:51.66, 2:59.43 = 2:53.70
7x7: 5:03.46, 5:05.03, 4:57.78, 4:46.83, 4:53.96 = 4:58.40
2x2 BLD: 22.42, 27.40, 11.75+ = 11.75
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:40.97), DNF(1:21.09), 1:21.19 = 1:21.19
4x4 BLD: 9:26.52, DNS, DNS = 9:26.52 - yay 
5x5 BLD: 31:05.56, DNS, DNS = 31:05.56 - Hell yeah!!! First successful solve.
Multi BLD: 2/3 10:10
3x3 OH: 23.51, 17.80, 26.56, 20.76, 22.42 = 22.23
3x3 WF: 1:58.43, 1:54.14, 1.51, 2:11.11, 2:13.98 = 2:01.23
3x3 MTS: 1:00.01, 1:10.43, 1:12.56, 59.67, 58.54 = 1:03.37
2-4 relay: 1:00.90 - 46, 12, 3
2-5 relay: 2:50.11
Magic: 1.44, 1.86, 1.44, 1.32, 1.68 = 1.52
Master Magic: 3.34, 3.66, 3.50, 4.11, 4.09 = 3.75
Clock: 10.39, 9.71, 10.40, 9.48, DNF(11.36) = 10.16
Megaminx: 1:04.84, 1:02.93, 58.04, 57.29, 1:02.22 = 1:01.06
Pyraminx: 5.31, 1.08, 2.78, 4.90, 4.94 = 4.21 - lolscrambles 
Square-1: 14.75, 20.52, 14.55, 17.29, 19.05 = 17.03 - awesome 

FMC: 39

Scramble: F2 U' L2 R2 U' B R D B R2 U2 L2 B R2 D L U2 B2 R2
Solution: L' R F U' B D' R F R' F B' R2 B D' F D F R F' R' D' F D F' D R' D' x R U' z' R U R' U' L U2' R U2' R' B2 (39)

Premove: U2
2x2x2: L' R F U' B D' (6)
2x2x3: R F R' F B' R2 B (13)
F2L#3: D' F D F R F' (19)
F2L#4: R' D' F D F' D R' D' (27)
LL: x R U' z' R U R' U' L U2' R U2' R' (38)
Undo premove: B2 (39)


----------



## Shortey (Apr 8, 2010)

2x2: 3.66 5.61 3.05 4.91 3.44 = 4.00
3x3: 12.00 14.96 10.21 13.02 10.52 = 11.85
4x4: 57.53 58.83 56.33 59.80 1:15.41 = 58.72
5x5: 2:19.90 1:54.15 1:56.21 1:52.30 1:59.11 = 1:56.49
6x6: 4:24.80 4:21.59 4:10.03 4:47.03 4:35.88 = 4:27.42
2x2BLD: DNF 20.38 DNF = 20.38 OrtegaBLD! =D
3x3OH: 20.65 25.78 24.94 17.84 24.80 = 23.46
3x3MTS:
2-4: 1:22.71
2-5: 3:49:22
Magic: 2.53 2.71 2.09 2.21 1.58 = 2.28
Master Magic: 4.34 7.16 5.65 4.69 5.59 = 5.31
Clock: 11.68 12.58 18.02 12.25 12.60 =12.50
Pyraminx: 6.46 4.75 9.61 11.68 6.40 = 7.49
Sq-1: 27.21 47.80 33.75 28.09 25.09 = 29.68
3x3FM: DNF


----------



## mande (Apr 8, 2010)

2x2: (8.07), (12.48), 10.58, 10.17, 8.79 = 9.85
Comment: Absolutely horrible. 4 Y-perms...I hate Y-perms. 

3x3: 17.72, 17.51, 17.64, (21.90), (16.21) = 17.62
Comment: Very good.

3x3 OH: (37.63), 33.65, 32.43, 31.49, (26.71) = 32.52
Comment: Very good average and single. Last solve was PLL skip.

3x3 BLD: 1:49.76 (~49), 2:30.65 (~1:08), 2:03.32 (~57) = 1:49.76
Comment: Great first solve. Others were not bad either.


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

3x3: 24.47, 23.29, 24.67, 22.93, 23.05 = 23.60


----------



## onionhoney (Apr 8, 2010)

2x2:1.96, 2.70, (1.51), (3.20), 2.63= 2.43
Good.
3x3:12.42, 12.37, (13.46), 11.81, (11.42)=12.20


----------



## oskarasbrink (Apr 8, 2010)

Oskar Åsbrink
2x2: 3.38, (5.30), (3.00), 3.78, 3.72 = 3.63
that really sucked 

3x3: 11.85, (12.53), 11.37, (11.03), 11.79 = 11.67
average 

4x4: (1:07.91), 1:01.32, (55.62), 59.85, 59.54 = 1:00.23
np, dp, op (EPLL skip), PP, PP. average

5x5: 

6x6: 

7x7: 

3x3 OH: 27.31, (28.35), (26.41), 27.74, 26.50 = 27.18
bleh 

BLD: 

Pyra: 7.73, (5.11), 6.78, (9.43), 7.82 = 7.44
pretty good  easy scrambles though

minx: (2:18.09), 1:53.51, (1:49.82), 2:02.93, 2:02.86 = 1:59.77
i'm happy with sub-2 

Sq-1: (2:19.61), 1:00.92, 1:03.64, (42.95), 1:04.34 =1:02.97
messed up the parity on the first solve hah. i suck

M: 1.25, (1.06), 1.86, 1.21, (2.66) = 1.44
ohlol. i'll blame it on the magic (it's new) 

MM:3.56, 3.36, (3.30), 6.38, (8.40) = 4.43
HAHA. stupid tight magics ....

Clock:

2-4 relay:

2-5 relay:


----------



## Shortey (Apr 8, 2010)

Something weird with Pyraminx scrambles? =)


----------



## dada222 (Apr 8, 2010)

*3x3*: 31.30, 31.29, (28.33), (33.92), 31.44 = 31.34
comment: it is a 5 second improvement over my previous... but then again I got a new cube so I kinda expected that... when I stop being afraid it will pop I should get sub30 without sweat..
*2x2*: (16.76), 10.94, (7.57), 11.08, 15.05= 12.36
comment: same old stuff...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2010)

Morten said:


> Something weird with Pyraminx scrambles? =)



What's weird with the Pyraminx scrambles? They look fine to me. (I'm probably just missing something obvious.)

I admit the second scramble is oddly short, and has no tips twisted, but that can happen, right? I'm not sure I see what you think is weird with them.

I am using a new automated process to generate the scrambles, so if something is wrong, I do want to try to figure it out as quickly as possible.


----------



## Toad (Apr 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *PyraMinx*
> *1. *R U L' R' L *U' U* L' B' U' B U' L *U U* R' L B u' l
> *2. *L B L B' L U R L
> *3. *L R U' L U L R' L B L B' L B u r l' b
> ...


----------



## Shortey (Apr 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Something weird with Pyraminx scrambles? =)
> ...



1. R U L' R' L U' U L' B' U' B U' L U U R' L B u' l

It's just the first one


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2010)

Morten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



Okay, thanks - that was hard to see when I was just looking at all the scrambles at once. I'll look into it.


----------



## wsc78 (Apr 8, 2010)

2x2- 7.30, 9.50, 7.44, 8.63, 7.00 = 7.79 AVG
3x3- 24.24, 27.72, 23.72, 23.14, 18.44(OLL Skip and Vperm)= 23.70 AVG
Magic- 3.05, 2.99, 2.98, 2.92, 3.13 = 3.01 AVG


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 8, 2010)

*2x2*
(9.28), 7.02, (5.37), 8.13, 6.21 = *7.12*
3rd solve was nice.

*3x3*
25.50, 27.15, (29.59), 25.54, (24.56) = *26.06*
Bah. Messed up EO on third solve and it became a bad CFOP solve.

*3x3 FMC*
Scramble: U' L2 R2 U' B R D B R2 U2 L2 B R2 D L U2 B2 R2
51 moves.
Solution: B U B' L' U' B' F2 U2 D L D B L D' B D B L' D B D' B' D B D B' D2 L D L2 F L D L D' L' F' L' D L' D' B' U B' U' B2 L' B' L B L D'


Spoiler



2x2 Block: 
B U B' L' U' B' F2 U2
2x2x3:
D L D B L D' B D B
F2L -1:
L' D B D' B' D B D B'
F2L LS:
D2 L D L2 F L
OLL:
D L D' L' F'
PLL:
L' D L' D' B' U B' U' B2 L' B' L B L D'


I have had better ZZ solves...

*4x4*
3:58.58, 3:33.64, 3:21.11, 3:15.93, 3:50.87 = *3:35.21*

*Megaminx*
4:43.12, (4:39.57), (6:18.70), 5:16.85, 5:32.05 = *5:10.67*

*2-4 Relay*
4:58.97
Messed up on PLL parity.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 8, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (10.61), (5.96), 6.71, 8.35, 6.88 => *7.31*

*3x3x3* 19.83, 25.72, 19.86, (30.39), (17.49) => *21.80*
Bah, its very late .. mind not in the right place.

*2x2x2 BLD: 2:23.86*
1. DNF [54.60 + 1:42.46 = 2:37.06]
2. 2:52.57 [57.17 + 1:55.40]
3. 2:23.86 [58.14 + 1:25.72]
Comment: not great this week, need to improve exec speed.

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
1. DNF [5:44.50 + 6:40.90 = 12:25.40 - 3 corners out]
2. DNS
3. DNS
Looks like my DNF streak remains uninterrupted, but I guess my memo+exec time is improving..

*3x3x3 FMC: 39 moves*
Solution: F D2 R D U' F R' L' B D' R D2 R2 B' R' B2 D2 L2 U F' U' L' U2 L U2 F2 U F U' F' U2 F2 U' M' U2 M U'

Explanation:


Spoiler



5-Pairs: F D2 R D (4/4)
2x2 blocks + pairs: U' F R' L' B D' R D2 (8/12)
2x2x3 block + pairs: R2 B' R' B2 D2 L2 (6/18)
Join blocks: U F' U' L' U2 L U2 (7/25)
Leave 3 edges: F2 U F U' F' U2 F2 (7/32)
Permute Edges: U' M' U2 M U' (7/39)
Comment: I used a slight modification on my first 2x2x2 to create 5 pairs in four moves instead. The rest of the solve was wrestling to preserve the pairs while joining up blocks. Apart from the U-perm at the end this was just pure block building. Not the best solution, but I like its weirdness


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 8, 2010)

3x3BLD : 1:13.52, DNF ,DNF = 1:13.52
multiBLD : 4/7 54.25.66 [1 point]
first attempt
2 cubes had 3 edges exchangeds, 1 had 2 edges flipped


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I found the problem. It's interesting - the WCA scrambler for pyraminx actually generates scrambles like that, and then substitutes out the duplicates when it's done. So that one should have looked like this:
R U L' R' B' U' B U' L U' R' L B u' l

When I was creating my single page that generates all scrambles, I had trouble with that line at one point and commented it out. When I uncommented it, the problem went away. So that should fix them in the future.

I also noticed another discrepancy that may have messed up these scrambles, but I'll probably leave it alone for this competition. Hopefully the next one won't have this problem.

Sorry to everyone for the inconvenience. And thanks to Morten and randomtoad for showing it to me! I fixed the scramble by hand for this competition.


----------



## Micael (Apr 8, 2010)

Speed events done with bld method sighted:
(some cubes were messed during the solve, hence few anormal times)
*2x2x2*: 29.58 (1:01.92) 38.76 40.50 (23.47) = 36.28 [3OP - Slow]
*3x3x3*: 58.74 46.99 (1:46.29) 54.99 (41.09) = 53.57 [M2/R2 - Good]
*4x4x4*: DNS [corners: 3OP, centers: commutators, wings: r2]
*5x5x5*: DNS [same method as 4x4x4 + m2]

*2x2x2BLD*: DNS
*3x3x3BLD*: 1:47.42 2:19.45 DNF = 1:47.42
*4x4x4BLD*: DNS
*5x5x5BLD*: DNS
*3x3x3multiBLD*: DNS [a big one this week]

Wow, I feel so ambitious this week! I am quite busy, but now I just feel the desired to cube.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 8, 2010)

2x2 - 7.81; 8.63; 9.49; 18.01; DNF (I did the wrong A-perm)
3x3 - 21.64; (20.22); (32.06); 22.73; 28.68
OH - 2:22.78; 2:05.88; (2:38.46); (1:40.25); 2:28.79
4x4 - 2:34.58; (1:49.50); 2:27.85; 2:31.51; (2:56.93)
5x5 - 4:09.05; 4:35.32; 4:41.40; (3:45.81); (5:30.67)
Pyraminx - 16.63; 9.67; 17.46; 25.11; 13.21 *(PYRAMINX SCRAMBLE [email protected][email protected])*
234 relay - 3:2.56
2345 relay - 7:05.78


----------



## Edam (Apr 8, 2010)

*2x2* 6.56, (13.28), 7.77, 8.68, (3.72) = *7.67*
*3x3*(12.05), 16.75, (17.90), 16.36, 16.53 = *16.55*
*4x4* 1:22.93, 1:16.00, (1:11.02), (1:25.75), 1:12.02 = *1:16.98*
*5x5* 2:43.02, (2:53.16), (2:34.52), 2:36.90, 2:49.41 = *2:43.11*
*6x6* 6:04.96, (5:44.02), 6:10.21, (DNF), 6:17.84 = *6:11.00*
*7x7* (8:46.91), 8:54.60, 9:09.36, 9:17.08, (9:55.92) = *9:07.01* _fail_
*234: 1:56.88*
*2345:4:47.33*
*magic* 1.00, 1.00, (1.47), 0.96, (0.96), =*0.99*

*3x3oh* (1:13.68), 1:03.05, 57.03, 51.46, (50.36) = *57.18*


----------



## Stini (Apr 8, 2010)

*FMC: 27 HTM*

Solution: R U' L' F R' B D' F U R B' R B F' L F R F' L' F' D R2 D' F' U2 F' U

2x2x2: R U' L' F R' B D'
Siamese 2x2x3: F U R B' R B R*
Solve F2L-slot and luckily leave 3 corners: F2 D R2 D' F' U2 F' U

Insert R' F' L F R F' L' F at * to cancel 3 moves.

This one was really weird, I found the solution above in about 1 min linearly but because of the horribly inefficient start I tried to find something better but nothing compared to this lucky solve.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 8, 2010)

3x3: (11.36), 14.02, 14.08, 14.93, (16.77) = 14.34
First scramble is kinda lol. Average is ok.

3x3 OH: 34.72, 34.33, (44.84), 39.00, (28.08) = 36.02
Lol. I'm too inconsistent at OH. Bad average, good single.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 8, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*: 9.74 12.64 11.04 8.92 9.31 = *10.03*
*3x3*: 25.69 19.75 22.78 20.91 21.36 = *21.68*
Comment: PB avg I think. Second was OLL skip.
*4x4*: 1.22.32 1.24.89 1.20.05 1.40.98 1.32.72 = *1.26.64*
Comment: Fell apart towards the end.
*5x5*: 2.18.15 2.41.71 2.32.29 2.38.49 2.38.14 = *2.36.31*
*6x6*: 4.38.17 4.58.97 4.47.27 4.50.16 5.29.61 = *4.52.13*
Comment: Fifth solve was done moderately hungover, so no surprises about time. Nice avg
*7x7*: 7.55.55 6.59.02 6.45.94 7.58.83 7.58.56 = *7.37.71*
Comment: WTF on 2nd and 3rd. Don't know where these two beauties came from. The othe 3 were ever so slightly worse than normal. PB avg though, purely because of the counting sub7.
*3x3 OH*: 57.59 1.08.17 1.21.86 1.21.32 1.06.30 = *1.11.93*
*2-4 Relay*: *2.08.18*
*2-5 Relay*: *4.45.26*
Comment: PB
*Magic*: 1.66 1.58 1.61 1.56 1.50 = *1.58*
*Master Magic*: 2.90 4.15 3.02 2.91 3.25 = *3.06*
Comment: First Magic/Master Magic since my abortion at Bristol. Pleased.
*Clock*: 16.42 19.24 16.53 16.60 16.56 = *16.56*
*Megaminx*
*Pyraminx*: 21.76 15.32 15.90 17.50 DNF = *18.39*
*Square1*: 1.08.94 1.32.07 1.27.62 1.28.16 1.29.04 = *1.28.27*


----------



## SimonJönsson (Apr 8, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.20, 8.68, 8.89, 10.99, 9.51 = *9.03*
*3x3:* 21.16, 23.24, 24.27, 21.60, 18.29 = *22.00*
*5x5:* 3:25.26, 3:16.35, 3:28.15, 2:55.62, 3:09.30 = *3:16.97*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4:* *02:57.27*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5:* *6:08.36*
*3x3 OH:* 1:01.33, 1:17.53, 1:31.52, 01:11.97, 01:10.93 = *1:13.48*


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 8, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.95 (7.43) 4.47 5.09 (3.57) => 5.17

Comment: Nice scrambles.

*3x3:* 16.85 17.25 (24.14) 18.17 19.32 => 18.25

Comment: Not PB, but close, and very good 

*4x4:* 1:27.09 (1:41.47) 1:14.66 (1:12.98) 1:18.21 => 1:19.99

Comment: Yay, barely sub-1:20 

*5x5:* 3:13.84 (3:20.27) 3:06.91 3:10.54 (2:49.93) => 3:10.43

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 14.72 DNF => 14.72

Comment: Success! 

*3x3 OH:* 39.68 (38.84) (46.71) 39.97 40.27 => 39.97

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:44.50

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:06.57

*Magic:* 1.30 1.48 (1.76) 1.31 (1.25) => 1.36


----------



## PM 1729 (Apr 9, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 35 moves*

Scramble: F2 U' L2 R2 U' B R D B R2 U2 L2 B R2 D L U2 B2 R2

Solution: L' R F R' B' F' U' F L U2 L' D' U2 B U' B' U2 F U' F' U' L' F' U B U' F U B' L U2 L' U L U'(35)



Spoiler



2xcross+pair: L' R F R' B' F' U' F L U2 L' D' (12)

F2L-1 : U2 B U' B' (4)

Leave 3 corners+ AUF: U2 F U' F' U' L' U * L U2 L' U L U' (13)

Insert at * : U' F' U B U' F U B' (8 -2 =6)



Not so good. There were two CE pairs already buillt, so it should have been better.
*
3x3x3 BLD* : DNF(1:35.66), 1:25.54(29.58), DNF(1:33.66) =*1:25.54*
First one off by 4 edges, 3rd one had 2 flipped edges. Good success though.

*3x3x3*: 19.70, 22.22, (26.36), 21.28, (18.83) = *21.07*
That is what comes from not practicing at all.


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 9, 2010)

3x3 BLD: DNF(1:15.26), 1:05.26, 1:26.51
Easy scrambles this week  1:05 (~20) Awesome 
3x3: 16.57, 17.32, 13.54, 14.42, 14.43
uh oh!
3x3 OH: 30.72, 29.23, 22.88, 30.77, 24.18
3 Es


----------



## Faz (Apr 9, 2010)

2x2: 2.05, 2.62, 2.82, 3.02, 1.60 = 2.5
3x3: 9.17, 11.41, 8.24, 12.00, 9.90 = 10.16 
4x4: 44.97, 51.83, 42.49, 46.08, 42.78 = 44.61
5x5: 1:15.23, 1:22.01, 1:17.28, 1:20.48, 1:08.30 = 1:17.66 :fp
6x6: 2:51.11, 2:52.36, 2:50.93, 4:30.96, 2:49.80 
7x7:
2x2 BLD: 8.98, 10.80, 12.82+ = 8.98
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:31.33), DNF(1:38.48), DNF(2:00.62) = DNF
All off by 2 edges :fp
4x4 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 
3x3 OH: 19.36, 25.23, 18.25, 22.05, 13.08 = 19.89
3x3 WF:
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay: 53.50
2-5 relay: 2:19.63
Megaminx: 1:34.50, 1:23.02, 1:26.65, 1:40.11, 1:37.81 = 1:32.99 - I thought I used to average 1:15?
Pyraminx: 6.04, 5.76, 4.65, 7.99, 6.26 = 6.02 :fp
Square-1: 22.37, 44.66, 25.77, 51.11, 34.80 = 35.08 Lmao.

Thanks for the template simon


----------



## aronpm (Apr 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 4x4 BLD:
> 5x5 BLD:
> Multi BLD:



You're going to try those?


----------



## janelle (Apr 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*
6.72, 8.72, (9.67), 8.97, (6.68)
Average of 5: 8.14
The two 6s were pretty good 
*3x3x3*
(26.39), (28.72), 28.41, 27.71, 26.56
Average of 5: 27.56
Not bad.
*4x4x4*
(2:35.85), 2:45.63, 2:46.31, 2:42.47, (3:00.93)
Average of 5: 2:44.80
Pretty good. Really consistent for me other than the 3min. All of them have parity xP 1-PLL 2-PLL 3-PLL 4-OLL & PLL 5-PLL
*3x3x3 OH*
(56.78), 1:04.56, 1:09.59, (1:14.93), 1:13.87
Average of 5: 1:09.34
This is really good for me. New pb 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
3:09.78
I'm getting better 
*Magic*
(1.57), (1.77), 1.65, 1.59, 1.70
Average of 5: 1.65
New pb avg 
*Pyraminx*
17.10, (11.40), (19.02), 16.00, 14.66
Average of 5: 15.92
This was pretty good.


----------



## jave (Apr 9, 2010)

*2x2x2: 11.47*
(8.84)
11.34
11.72
(13.38)
11.34
Comments: As usual, 2x2x2 is the most exciting event for me. Twice 11.34. Haha. Consistency FTW! XD

*3x3x3: 28.31*
27.16
(24.56)
DNF -- major pop
31.80 -- orange center cap popped
25.96
Comments: I hate 3x3x3.

*4x4x4: 1:40.13*
(1:49.18) [O]
(1:32.15)
1:47.88 [O]
1:33.21 [OP]
1:39.30 [OP]

*5x5x5: 4:06.40*
4:14.21
(4:38.22)
3:48.90
4:16.08
(3:45.47)

*3x3x3 OH: 56.33*
(1:05.96)
54.83
57.63
56.52
(53.46)
Comments: YES FINALLY, SUB-60 AVERAGE! YIPPEE 

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:40.77*
4: 1:55.xx 
3: 2:30.xx
2: 2:40.77

*2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:14.56*
Comments: Argh, I screwed up the 5x5x5 solve, could do better.

*Magic: 2.83*
(3.53)
2.47
2.72
3.31
(2.34)
Comment: Damn, this week's scrambles are so hard! 

*Sq-1: 1:43.49*
(2:12.61)
(1:01.21)
1:41.80
1:22.36
2:06.31 -- pop. WHAT.
Comments: I returned my friend's buttery sq-1. My sq-1 sucks. Goodbye nice times.  Will have to mod my sq-1....


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Pyraminx: 6.04, 5.76, 4.65, 7.99, 6.26 = 6.02 :fp


I think this is the first time I've beaten you at pyra . Btw, what is with the non-optimal scrambles? 

*Pyraminx:* 5.63 3.50 4.65 8.11 5.50 = 5.23
_I solved 3 in 7 moves plus tips. Scramble was 13 with tips. And a few others weren't optimal either. Super easy scrambles._


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Apr 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*:3.70,6.61,2.94,5.56,1.86 = *4.06*
*3x3x3*:14.20,11.97,11.78,13.47,8.61 = *12.41*
*4x4x4*: DNF(52.34):fp,1:12.12,1:05.17,1:02.56,DNF(50.50) = *DNF*
*5x5x5*:1:54.23,1:50.55,1:45.52,2:09.73,1:52.81 = *1:52.53*
*7x7x7*:5:52.84,5:20.92,5:49.77,5:53.76,5:51.08 = *5:51.23*
*3x3x3 One Handed*:31.53,35.22,18.53,20.75,DNF(29.48) = *27.25*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:25.12*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*:* 3:19.53*
*Magaminx *:2:40.52,2:52.09,2:18.14,2:29.98,2:41.66 = *2:37.39*
*Pyraminx*:11.67,8.80,14.19,14.34,25.17 = *13.40*
*Square-1*:1:00.69,37.02,1:29.42,1:28.16,48.78 = *1:05.88*



Comment: 4x4&7x7: My friends make me some bad time:fp
OH 3X3 : Me make me DNF


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 9, 2010)

2x2: 8.88, 11.30, 9.60, 12.81, 10.64 = *10.51*
3x3: 30.91, 27.07, 29.54, 28.10, 25.67 = *28.24*
4x4: 5:07.83, 3:39.16, 3:47.14, 3:43.03, DNS = *4:12.67*
2x2BLD: 1:57.68, DNS, DNS = *1:57.68*
3x3OH: 54.47, 1:17.09, 1:09.97, 58.06, 1:15.12 = *1:07.72*
3x3MTS: 4:20.07, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
3x3FMC: *DNF*
Couldn't find a good start so found nothing under 60.
2-4 Relay: *4:10.14*
Clock: 22.24, 18.49, 17.58, 20.75, 22.63 = *20.49*
Pyra: 15.25, 10.63, 10.83, 15.34, 7.32 = *12.24*


----------



## JunwenYao (Apr 9, 2010)

*Junwen Yao*

*2x2x2*: 5.52, (5.05), 5.29, 5.60, (5.75) => 5.47
*3x3x3*: 17.74, 17.55, (20.03), 19.51, (15.96) => 18.27
*4x4x4*: (1:14.81), (59.54), 1:09.15, 1:07.23, 1:06.13 => 1:07.50
*5x5x5*: 2:24.13, 2:32.87, 2:28.55, (2:09.51), (2:36.38) => 2:28.52
*6x6x6*: (5:50.19), (4:48.21), 5:00.47, 5:16.95, 5:30.93 => 5:16.12
*Pyraminx*: 7.33, (4.28), (13.24), 8.49, 10.19 => 8.67
*Megaminx*: 2:26.55, (2:09.35), 2:16.91, 2:17.26, (DNF) => 2:20.24
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:18.55, 57.52, 1:10.38 =>57.52
*3x3x3 One Handed*31.59), 40.19, (45.34), 42.26, 40.42 => 40.96
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
1:56.05


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 9, 2010)

*3x3: *29,19 27,89 (33,42) 27,87 (23,58) = 28,32
Comments: Not very good for me. F2L was sloppy in many solves.

*2x2: *(8,84) (12,25) 9,14 10,81 12,13 = 10,69
Comments: A very common average for me. I don't solve 2x2s very often.

*2x2 Blindfolded: *2:44,87 DNF DNS
Comments: First time solving actually anything blindfolded.


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Apr 9, 2010)

2x2: 3.81, 3.85, 3.27, (4.13), (2.58) = 3.64

3x3: (13.16), 13.76, 14.74, (15.81), 14.16 = 14.22

6x6: 4:32.09, (4:18.01), 4:46.57, (5:28.70), 4:53.79 = 4:44.15
Comment: It started so well. The 4:18 was PB.


----------



## sz35 (Apr 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*
1. 6.91
2. 9.15 
3. 4.83
4. 5.46
5. 5.47
*Avg: 5.94* sub 6 =)

*3x3x3*
1. 15.78
2. 20.52 
3. 15.72
4. 18.19
5. 17.06
*Avg: 17.01 * not bad

*4x4x4*
1. 1:10.89 
2. 1:17.93 NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3. 1:01.81 
4. 57.03 That's what I'm talking about!! 
5. 1:05.13
*Avg:1:05.94* Single is great, avg is fine too!

*5x5x5*
1. 1:53.34
2. 1:48.63 
3. DNF
4. 2:07.06 
5. 2:04.84 
*Avg: 2:01.75 * Had better =/

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
1. 46.65
2. 1:07.03
3. 40.97
*Best: 40.97* Amazing!

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
1. DNF (POP) 
2. DNF 
3. DNS
*I'm a failure in BLD*

*3x3x3 One Handed*
1. 36.13
2. 33.05
3. 29.13 !!!!! =D
4. 39.50 
5. 42.71 NO!!!!!!
*Avg: 36.22 * At least I have a nice single!

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
1:39.83*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
3:36.18* Nice!

*Magic *
1. 3.77
2. 3.56
3. 2.93
4. DNF
5. 3.16
*Avg: 3.50*


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2010)

*2x2* - 2.69, (5.43), 4.20, 4.35, (1.55) = 3.75
*3x3* - (17.55), 13.14, 14.86, (12.95), 16.33 = 14.78
Yay for sub 15

*3x3 BLD* - 18:05.63, DNS, DNS - 18:05.63
Yay success on first attempt 

Edge memo: 11:12.18 (wtf)
Corner memo: 2:35.60
Recall: 1:07.31
Execution: 3:10.54

Memo was: Ash no tigers multi parity I cycle weird letters parity low down x-games extra vase ooo

(lolmemo)


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 9, 2010)

*3x3x3*
(39.68) 35.38 (27.52) 38.26 37.31 = 35.63  Woo really happy with that sub-30

*2x2x2*
(11.62) 17.56 (17.89) 13.52 17.63 = 15.64


----------



## Laura O (Apr 9, 2010)

*3x3*: 33.09, 35.44, 32.02, 37.45, 29.15 = 33.52
*4x4*: 2:34.47, 2:28.49, 2:01.63, 2:46.06, 2:58.28 = 2:36.34
*Clock*: (9.58), 9.36, 8.65, (8.03), 8.08 = 8.70
*Pyraminx*: 11.63, 13.70, 10.92, 12.33, 15.12 = 12.55
*Magic*: 2.55	, 2.69	, (2.83), 2.81, (2.44) = 2.68


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Pyraminx: 6.04, 5.76, 4.65, 7.99, 6.26 = 6.02 :fp
> ...



Let me just clarify what happened with the pyraminx scrambles. When I created a single page that generated all scrambles (by copying the javascript from the WCA pages, so it's the same code), I had a problem with a single substitution line that was removing duplicate moves (so it would convert U U into U', or U U' into nothing, for instance), so I temporarily commented it out. Then I forgot to put it back in. As a result, the original scrambles I posted had those extra moves in them. It didn't really hurt the scrambles in any way - they were the same as they would have been even without those extra moves, but they were longer. In that way, the scrambles I originally gave were broken, but it was still valid scrambles we were using other than that. I have since fixed the bad one by hand, so this week's scrambles should be good now.

As for optimal, as far as I can tell, the official WCA scrambler does NOT generate optimal pyraminx scrambles. Try it yourself here. If I am doing something wrong using this, please let me know, but while this does generate a random state rather than a random scramble, it does not produce optimal scrambles. Jaap's page states that you should never need more than 11 moves, and the WCA page often gives 15 or more moves, excluding tips. So it's apparently not standard for WCA scrambles to be optimal.

As for these being easy scrambles, well that's possible, but I think that was just luck. I tried them first BLD and then regular, and for me they didn't seem particularly easy (other than the third one, which was nice for BLD), but I'm admittedly no good at pyraminx, so I may just be missing what's so nice about them.


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 5.03, 6.80, (3.66), (7.80), 6.46 = 6.10, damn, 3rd solve was fast!
*3x3x3*: (23.14), (15.92), 17.26, 19.18, 17.72 = 18.05, normal
*4x4x4*: 1:17.49, 1:10.81, (1:19.34), (1:06.30), 1:18.54 = 1:15.61, could be better...
*5x5x5*: (2:32.15), 2:08.71, 2:09.22, (2:00.73), 2:24.58 = 2:14.17, SOOO CLOSE TO SUB-2!!!!!!
*6x6x6*: (3:51.99), 4:04.57, 4:00.61, (4:41.94), 4:26.23 = 4:10.47, sub-4 , shame about the 5th.
*7x7x7*: (6:38.96), 6:49.82, 7:09.35, (7:26.72), 6:53.81 = 6:57.66, I'm getting better 
*2x2x2 BLD*: 1:04.23, 49.70, 44.73 = 44.73, meh.
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(1:13.11), DNF(2:22.65), 2:02.78 = 2:02.78, meh, shame about the 1st!!
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:02.63, (36.74), 39.33, (1:30.44), 1:04.76 = 55.57, OMG, new single PB, and the 3rd was non-lucky 
*Pyraminx*: (5.58), 7.48, 7.20, 9.28, (9.30) = 7.99, jay, sub-8 , scrambles were easy like hell...
*Megaminx*: (2:31.92), 2:17.99, (2:09.96), 2:11.20, 2:19.51 = 2:16.24, 3rd one should've been sub-2
*Square-1*: 28.86, 27.72, 26.54, (31.79), (26.51) = 27.71, mwoah, could be better...
*Clock*: 15.45, 15.41, 15.50, (24.97), (12.69) = 15.46, sooo bad, but σ = 0.04, lol.
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:35.49, nice, 3x3 had a very easy cross.
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:55.83, 4x4 went crappy, rest was okay.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 9, 2010)

2x2
Times: (5.05), (7.27), 5.13, 5.96, 6.25
Average: 5.78
Pretty good times. I’m happy with this.

3x3
Times: 18.38, 17.05, (19.21), 16.96, (14.06)
Average: 17.46
Not really great. The 14.06 was a no skip solve.

4x4
Times: 1:35.31, (1:53.46), (1:31.83), 1:38.61, 1:39.86
Average: 1:37.93
Pretty standard

3x3 OH
Times: (49.09), 39.93, (37.11), 46.21, 48.86
Average: 45.00
Nice 

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
Time: 2:18.22
Not bad. I can’t really judge these times, though.

Magic
Times: (2.15), (1.84), 1.94, 2.08, 1.88
Average: 1.97
Sub 2…good, I guess

Pyraminx
Times: 19.11, (9.25), 16.78, (21.03), 15.36
Average: 17.08
That second solve was ridiculously easy.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 9, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.31, 4.22, 2.82, 3.98, 3.18 = 3.79
Nice

*2x2 BLD*: 57.29, 40.52+, 1:43.32+ = 40.52
WOW AWESOME=D nice scrambles

*3x3*: 17.71, 14.17, 13.59, 19.38, 15.10 = 15.66

*Pyraminx*: 4.07, 3.84, 4.13, 7.12, 5.20 = 4.46
Very nice scrambles, too bad I don't know last four edges

*Square-1*: 13.47, 14.77, 13.65, 15.48, 13.20 = 13.96
easy scrambles again

*4x4*: 1:23.71[DP], 1:29.88[O], 1:18.92[O], 1:32.37[DP], 1:18.56[O] = 1:24.17
lol had OLL parity in every single solve

*OH*: 28.31, 28.07, 22.00, 30.30, 31.25 = 28.89

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 1:37.88

*Magic*: 1.36, 2.65, 1.34, 1.30, 1.31 = 1.34

*Megaminx*: 2:27.85, 2:29.58, 2:23.31, 2:25.13, 2:03.90 = 2:25.43

*5x5*: 2:09.98, 2:11.50, 2:11.35, 1:57.80, 2:20.76 = 2:10.94
So epic, sub-2 single  I should start practicing 5x5

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 4:02.40
So close to sub-4...


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 9, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.10, (4.10), 3.70, 3.52, (1.65) = 3.44
*Pyraminx:* 14.88, (6.58), 12.60, 24.24, (24.66) = 17.24
Finally learned a method, but I'm bad at it.
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 30.24+, 23.04+ = 23.04


----------



## blizzardmb (Apr 9, 2010)

2x2: 7.18, 6.99, 5.24, 6.47, 9.37= *6.88*


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 9, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.30, 9.17, 4.00, 7.61, 4.52 = 6.14
lolscrambles, lets see how faz and rowe do on these
EDIT: nvm, faz already wambled them
3x3x3: 22.38, 26.95, 25.99, 25.80, 21.38 = 24.72
bad
5x5x5: 3:46.89, 3:56.20, 4:14.73, 4:05.84

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:2:47.55
better
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:50.02


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2: 4.15, (4.68), (2.74), 2.95, 4.21 = 3.77
3x3: 12.91, (9.41), 10.11, (14.44), 12.74 = 11.92 PLL skip on the third solve. Second was nonlucky.
4x4:
5x5:
234:
2345:
OH:
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 16.21 = 16.21 Yay guessing PBL 
Sq1: (16.96), 15.33, 15.33, 14.18, (14.02) = 14.95 Parity on every solve. I don't see why so many people are getting good times


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 10, 2010)

*3x3:* 22.63, 20.41, (16.53), (24.80), 21.65 = 21.56 Comment: Oooh, I'm inching down there. 16 was beautiful.
*3x3 OH:* 48.93, (45.94), (55.94), 53.65, 53.18 = 51.92 Comment: I'm looking for that ever elusive sub-40 single. Then I can say I'm half as good as Weston. 
*Pyraminx:* (25.16), (14.19), 16.52, 24.06, 21.93 = 20.84 Comment: Just learned yesterday.


----------



## o_one (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2x2
7.43, (5.65), 7.07, (8.01), 7.64 
average of 5: 7.38

3x3x3
(16.20), 18.09, 18.15, (18.19), 17.57 
average of 5: 17.94

3x3x3 OH
29.87, 29.93, (34.02), (25.27), 28.85 
average of 5: 29.55


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2010)

*Mats B*

*2x2:* 14.32 19.93 33.41 22.37 15.43 = *19.24* 
*3x3:* 45.94 56.67 45.38 56.18 45.61 = *49.24* 
*4x4:* 2:58.36 2:53.71 7:36.82 2:49.71 3:21.45 = *3:04.51*
*5x5:* 6:27.26 8:11.13 6:28.51 7:02.59 9:09.17 = *7:14.08*
*2-4Rel:	4:21.23*

*Blind*
*2x2BLD:* 37.61 dnf 35.79 = *35.79*
*3x3BLD:* dnf 2:06.53 2:16.04 = *2:06.53* not too bad
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
Too much speed on the first two. I won't blame the new (large) cube (QJ), but I feel clumsy and unsecure while turning. 
Safed the last but there were soo many edge cycles that I missed two swapped edges. They were still there after the solve. 
*5x5BLD:* dnf 31:05 dnf = *31:05* 
I don't understand what took so long. 16+ memo and yes, new large somewhat stiff cube. I still prefer Eastsheen.
*Multi: 2/7 = DNF* in 54:10. Cannot explain why it went so bad. I was disturbed but that does not account for
five faulty cubes.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> As for these being easy scrambles, well that's possible, but I think that was just luck. I tried them first BLD and then regular, and for me they didn't seem particularly easy (other than the third one, which was nice for BLD), but I'm admittedly no good at pyraminx, so I may just be missing what's so nice about them.



I was commenting on the fact that they were very easy scrambles. They are very good scrambles for my method, where I make a layer, -1 edge, (Polish V) then one algorithm to finish of the remaining 4 edges. Each of the scrambles had good V's. Plus one had no tips. And thatnks for telling me about the non-optimal WCA scrambles, I didn't realise.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Megaminx* : 1:33.25, 1:29.12, 1:27.67, (1:51.75), (1:24.59) = 1:30.02
PB at the time 

*Square-1* : (51.53), (32.47), 41.00, 34.91, 40.71 = 38.88

*2x2* : (5.90), 4.47, (3.19), 4.29, 3.82 = 4.19

*3x3* : 12.66, 13.83, 13.67, (12.14), (14.80) = 13.39

*5x5* : 2:09.56, 1:59.07, (1:56.43), 2:15.68, (2:16.59) = 2:08.10

*4x4* : (59.69), 58.87, (53.90), 59.46, 57.66 = 58.66
Used my friends normal QJ for this, its inner slices are amazing  But the outer layers suck

*3x3 OH* : 28.52, (20.78), 21.20, (31.24), 24.75 = 24.82

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:15.85
The 3x3 was way too easy

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:26.20
Very nice 5x5

*3x3 BLD* : 1:55.15, DNF(2:09.30), DNS = 1:55.15
Good enough

*Magic* : (1.85), 1.68, 1.61, (1.43), 1.45 = 1.58


----------



## Novriil (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2:
6.44, 4.11, 3.41, 4.66, 3.52 = 4.10 (σ = 0.47)
Nice!

3x3:
14.44, 19.95, 16.94, 13.87, 16.12 = 15.83 (σ = 1.04)
Wow.. Almost all had nice F2L-s. On the second solve I got a pop and then I realized that I'm using my OH cube  They have pretty much the same tension but one pops.

5x5:
2:41.25, 3:11.18, 3:03.50, 2:47.38, 2:33.39 = 2:50.71 (σ = 9.38)
Frank Morris edges are awesome. My lookahead is so slow but still almost the same times as with AvG..


----------



## SebCube (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2x2:
1:	00:10.85	
2:	00:11.01	
3:	00:09.65	
4:	00:08.32	
5:	00:08.67	
Avg. 5: 00:09.70 

3x3x3:
1:	00:26.54	
2:	00:23.21	
3:	00:28.00	
4:	00:21.92	
5:	00:28.75	
Avg. 5: 00:25.68 

4x4x4:
1:	02:47.90	
2:	02:39.88	
3:	02:31.54	
4:	02:05.32	
5:	02:10.04	
Avg. 5: 02:26.94


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 11, 2010)

4x4: 57.57, 56.07, (55.15), (59.60), 55.31 = 56.31

really badddddddd. I need a new cube. I'm locking up way too much.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> *2x2* : (5.90), 4.47, (3.19), 4.29, 3.82 = *3.19*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2* : (5.90), 4.47, (3.19), 4.29, 3.82 = *3.19*


Dammit, sorry. Was really sleepy at the time :fp


----------



## LarsN (Apr 11, 2010)

4x4BLD: DNF(9:45), DNF(9:57), DNF(15:49) = DNF
5x5BLD: DNF(15:30), DNF(15:51), DNF(14:13) = DNF
comment: bah...(last week too, but I didn't bother to post then)

3x3x3: 16.16, 15.88, 15.74, 19.08, 15.49 = 15.93
comment: doing speedsolving while feeling aggresive because of massive blindfold failure does not do anything good for your results.


----------



## robindeun (Apr 11, 2010)

Lost the results
2x2 : avg = 5.32
3x3 : avg = 20.02
4x4 : agv = 1:36.34
5x5 : avg = 2:38.54
3x3 with feet : avg : 5:32.34
---------
3x3 OH : 47.19 - 38.60 - 38.08 - 44.80 - 46.22 = 42.98 
2x2-3x3-4x4 : 1:56.54
2x2-3x3-4x4-5x5 : 4:46.56
pyraminx : 15.61 - 10.68 - 16.55 - 6.47 - 10.17 = 11.89


----------



## Henrik (Apr 11, 2010)

Henrik

4x4BLD: DNF, DNSy, 11:59 (6:30) = 11:59 min
That last scramble was a nightmare to memo. I don't know if I did 2nd scramble :S


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 11, 2010)

2x2: (6.68+), 4.62, 6.62, (3.91), 4.33 = 5.19
3x3: 13.28, 12.55, (11.43), (14.49), 11.78 = 12.54
4x4: 1:00.94, (1:08.01), 58.01, 57.91, (57.22) = 58.95
3x3 OH: 28.59, 27.51, (27.36), (29.23), 27.94 = 28.01
Pyra: 8.65, (10.00+), (7.13), 8.26, 9.63 = 8.85


----------



## Carson (Apr 12, 2010)

*2x2*
12.83 10.08 12.34 13.74 11.31
*Average: 12.16
*Comment: Whatever...

*3x3*
30.50 36.59 28.38 30.31 27.34
*Average: 29.73
*Comment: 2nd best AO5 ever... and I got it on video also!

*4x4*
3:03.28 4:10.48 2:41.75 DNF DNS
*Average: DNF
*Comment: This was getting bad... after this, I'm not going to finish this week's contest. Hopefully I will do better next week.


----------



## ryo (Apr 12, 2010)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
Scramble : F2 U' L2 R2 U' B R D B R2 U2 L2 B R2 D L U2 B2 R2

I have not much time so I try only twice (5 minutes maybe) but result isn't so bad !

x2 L' R B R' _ cross+2corner (4)
z2 y' L' U' L U R' _ insert first edge (5)
y R U' R' D' _ insert second edge = 2xcross (4)
y' R U2 R' _ create 2 pairs (3)
L U L'_ F2L-1 (3)
(if i insert the last pair it's leave only two flip edges !! so i choose to use another pair instead, already on LU/LUB)
d' L' _ F2L (2)
R' U' R' F R F' U R _ OLL (8)
L _ PLL skip (1)

Total : *30 HTM*

My first solve was :


Spoiler



x2 L' R B R' F' _ cross+2corner (5)
z2 y R' U' R F U2 F' D' _ 2xcross (7)
U' L U2 L' _ F2L-1 (4)
R *U R'* _ F2L (3)
*R U* R' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U' R' _ COLL (15)
U2 _ PLL skip (1)

U R' R U = U2

Total : 32 HTM



*3x3* :
15.17, 16.33, (13.57), 15.87, (16.68) = *15.79*

*2x2* :
(3.73), (8.53), 7.68, 8.41, 5.46 = *7.18*

*4x4* :
(2:10.21), 1:39.32, 1:47.87, 1:44.37, (1:39.31) = *1:43.85*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* :
*1:35.19*, DNF, DNF

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* :
*3:45.84*, DNF, DNF

*3x3x3 One Handed* :
(38.53), 36.07, (27.89), 30.45, 37.10 = *34.54*

*3x3x3 Match the scramble* :
2:09.93, 1:48.94, (1:33.13), 2:07.83, DNF = *2:02.23*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2:23.13*

*Pyraminx* :
(24.13), (4.41), 11.11, 18.41, 12.31 = *13.94*


----------



## wavelet (Apr 12, 2010)

3x3：（11.95）, 12.05, （13.94）, 13.47, 13.61==13.04


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 12, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.58 (11.41) 8.81 10.19 (7.98) = 9.19
3x3x3: (19.60) 19.16 (16.96) 17.97 19.42 = 18.85
4x4x4: 1:19.06 (1:20.13) 1:16.05 (1:08.77) 1:16.82 = 1:17.31
5x5x5: 2:27.21 2:50.13 (2:59.27) (2:26.97) 2:43.84 = 2:40.39
7x7x7: 8:08.91 8:35.96 (8:38.57) 8:19.25 (7:57.27) = 8:21.37
3x3x3 OH: (33.83) 42.57 (48.52) 40.41 45.62 = 42.87
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 2:00.31
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:51.62
Magic: (1.25) 1.21 1.19 1.21 (1.13) = 1.20
Megaminx: (3:27.04) 3:34.71 (3:49.10) 3:35.62 3:33.43 = 3:34.59
Pyraminx: 5.98 (4.93) 7.43 (11.17) 10.24 = 7.88


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Apr 12, 2010)

*3x3x3*
avg *14.12*
14.17, 11.33, 14.47, 13.71, 16.96

*4x4x4*
avg *1:04.99*
1:19.58, 59.85, 59.43, 1:15.67, 52.62 freakin average :O

*3x3x3oh*
avg *29.11*
26.01, 27.77, 32.67, 29.65, 29.91

*3x3x3 fewest*

*35*



> L' R F R' B' F' U' F L U2 L' D'
> U' B U2 B'
> F U F' U' B' U L2 B2 L2 U2 F U' B U2
> F D2 B D2 F2




*3x3x3x blindfolded*
1:17.50, DNF, *1:15.66 * i suck
*
magic*
avg *1.35*
1.42, 1.27, 1.38, 1.40, 1.50, 1.28


----------



## Krag (Apr 12, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* (13.70), 18.34, 14.50, 15.16, (19.22) *=16.00*

*3x3x3:* (1:01.90), (41.01), 49.10, 55.49, 53.37 *=52.65*

*4x4x4:* (6:31.84), 5:15.26, 5:40.52, (4:40.54), 5:10.48 *=5.22.09*
Coment: First 4x4x4 avg. ever so slow.

*Pyraminx:* 28.94, 15.53, 22.43, (42.59), (12.11) *22.30*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 12, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (16.14), (11.49), 15.66, 12.47, 14.78 = *14.30*
*3x3x3:* 33.78, 36.41, 38.19, (33.61), (41.45) = *36.13*
*4x4x4:* (2:13.61), 2:16.91, 2:13.64, 2:13.65, (DNF) = *2:14.73*
*5x5x5:* (4:35.60), (3:39.12), 4:19.07, 4:31.49, 4:28.35 = *4:26.30*
*6x6x6:* 
*7x7x7:* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:16.25, 1:23.54, (1:13.19), (1:31.65), 1:30.57 = *1:23.45*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:59.57*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *7:38.74*
*Magic:* 
*Master Magic:* (7.80), (16.03), 10.06, 8.26, 9.34 = *9.22*
*Clock:* 27.86, 26.98, (22.11), (DNF), 29.93 = *28.26*
*MegaMinx:* 
*PyraMinx:* 17.90, (11.76), 14.39, (19.67), 16.34 = *16.21*
*Square-1:* 3:32.10, (1:58.24), (4:30.89), 2:52.46, 2:16.72 = *2:53.76*


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 12, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.65, (5.13), 4.32, 4.98, (3.98) = 4.65
3x3x3: 16.37, 16.97, (19.32), (15.67), 16.03 = 16.46
4x4x4: 1:05.55, (1:14.53), 1:11.35, 1:07.80, (1:04.51) = 1:08.23
5x5x5: 2:19.42, (2:09.78), (2:23.13), 2:20.96, 2:18.31 = 2:19.56
7x7x7: 8:05.62, (8:10.23), (8:02.12), 8:03.32, 8:06.43 = 8:05.12
2x2x2BLD: 35.53, DNS, DNS = DNS
3x3x3BLD: 2:07.58, 2:46.32, 2:13.20 = 2:07.58
4x4x4BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
5x5x5BLD: 25:08.64, DNF, DNF = 25:08.64
MultiBLD: 2/2 10.42
OH: 29.54, (28.04), 29.67, (30.45), 30.15 = 29.79
Feet: 1:46.44, 1:56.11, (1:35.32), 1:46.41, 1:39.95 = 1:44.27
MTS: 50.32, (49.76), (53.52), 53.11, 52.05 = 51.83
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:42.85
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:59.65
Megaminx: 3:05.58, (3:23.14), 3:12.23, 3:06.13, (2:58.49) = 3:07.98
Pyraminx: 8.42, (7.45), (9.56), 9.05, 8.42 = 8.63
Square-1: (59.35), (38.67), 47.86, 47.80, 46.59 = 47.42
Clock: 9.54, 9.78, (9.13), (10.64), 10.42 = 9.91
FMC: 28 moves L F' D' F D F R' F' D2 F D R D2 F2 L B L' F L B' D' L B' D2 U2 B D U


Spoiler



Inverse scramble with premoves D F L' (3)
F2L-1: U' D' B' U2 D2 B L' D L'. F D2 (11) (kind of done as 3 separate steps, but not quite)
Switch to normal scramble (PM: D2 F' L D' L B' D2 U2 B D U) and then undo premoves (L F' D')
Insert last F2L pair in a crazy way to orient edges and leave 3 corners: F D F R' F' D2 F D R (9)
Insert F' L B L' F L B' L' at . to cancel 3 moves, giving 23+8-3=28 moves 

(The L' D L' in the F2L-1 could have been done as L2 but I initially did it as above because it creates 2 F2L pairs (for top colour). I then noticed I had a really easy 2x2x1 block from there so I just carried on, and it turned out that by doing this I got a nicer ending)


----------



## PeterV (Apr 13, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.11, (9.15), 6.93, 6.21, (3.43) = *7.08 avg.*
Comment: WR average, LOL 

3x3x3: (34.31), 27.96, (22.56), 26.83, 25.83 = *26.87 avg.*
Comment: Meh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3:* 32.16, 23.72, 24.38, 31.43, 22.97 = *26.51*
Comment: Awful. Two disastrous solves in an average of 5 pretty much ruins the average.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:04.68, 29.96, 45.80 = *29.96*
Comment: On the first one, I forgot how to do a BH case.  I also did terrible on the third one. Pretty bad, overall.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:26.50], 1:24.11, 1:44.96 = *1:24.11*
Comment: I missed the first one by 3 corners. I wasted 10 seconds at the end of the third one remembering where the flipped edge was.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:42.43, 3:47], DNF [7:08.22, 3:58], 8:00.46 [3:36] = *8:00.46*
Comment: Very bad. First one was off by 4 corners and 6 edges; second one was off by 4 corners and 8 edges. In both cases, I performed one of the corner algorithms wrong at first because I was going too fast, and I failed at trying to fix them. On the third one, I went really slow and careful on the execution because I didn't want three DNFs.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:16.03 [8:23], DNF [17:16.12, 9:17], DNF [17:03.67, 9:31] = *15:16.03*
Comment: 10 centers already solved on the first one; no reorient. Second one was off by 3 wings due to mismemorization; reoriented 8->12. Third one was off by 4 wings, 4 + centers, and 8 X centers, and I have no idea what I did wrong (probably swapped order of slice moves in a commutator or setup); reoriented 8->13. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 17:30.20* [11:20]
Comment: Ugh. Last cube had 2 flipped edge - I didn't see the flipped edge when memorizing. 

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [38:36.78, 16:55], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 5 obliques, 2 inner X centers, and 2 outer X centers. I had two bad pops in the middle, so I guess this wasn't that bad, considering. On this one, I knew it was a DNF while I was solving because the slice misalignment was happening on the wrong axis (specifically, I knew I had mistakes with the inner X centers). That's the first time this has ever happened to me on a DNF. I didn't have any idea what I had done wrong, though, so I didn't try to guess and fix it.
*7x7x7:* DNF [44.25.27, 23:32], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 3 obliques and 5 inner wings, but WOW, look at the time! My first sub-45 attempt ever. I'm not sure what I did wrong (I wasn't in the mood for a post-mortem), but I'm pretty positive I did everything. I reoriented 20->31, (I improved from 20 center pieces solved to 31 pieces solved) and there were then several wings solved - it was a really nice scramble.
*Magic:* 1.94, 1.93, 2.53, 1.93, 2.71 = *2.13*
*Master Magic:* 4.83, 4.81, 4.69, 4.63, 6.18 = *4.78*
*Pyraminx:* 1:12.68, DNF, 47.47, DNF, 1:17.58 = *DNF*
Comment: Second solve off by 5 edges; fourth solve had 2 edges flipped.


----------



## Lumej (Apr 14, 2010)

Lumej

*2345:* 6:30.59
*234:* 2:38.15
*2x2:* 10.53, 10.96, (8.14), 10.26, (14.18) = 10.58
*3x3oh:* 1:07.18, (55.80), 1:01.33, (DNF), 1:12.54 = 1:07.02
*5x5:* 3:22.70, 3:29.36, 3:35.24, (4:24.92), (3:18.14) = 3:29.10
*3x3:* 25.38, 26.66, (24.73), 25.16, (28.77) = 25.74
*4x4:* (2:15.25), 1:57.59, (1:33.51), 2:02.30, 2:07.82 = 2:02.57
*magic:* (1.75), (3.18), 1.81, 1.78, 1.78 = 1.79
_SD: 0.01_
*MTS:* (2:16.33), 1:52.28, (1:33.67), 1:40.55, 2:06.50 = 1:53.11


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 14, 2010)

What day normally does each competition end and change over to the next one? Havent entered in a while so im not sure anymore


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2-4 relay: 53.50



WAT


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> What day normally does each competition end and change over to the next one? Havent entered in a while so im not sure anymore



Wednesday/Thursday night change. This one started Thursday morning US time, so it will end about 24 hours from now.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Apr 14, 2010)

2x2: (3.42), 3.24, 2.93, 2.93, (1.71) = 3.03
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
2x2 bld:


----------



## Micael (Apr 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > What day normally does each competition end and change over to the next one? Havent entered in a while so im not sure anymore
> ...



Aaah, that passed so fast! I wanted to do many things. Still, I'll try to do the multi.


----------



## Isbit (Apr 14, 2010)

*2x2:* 07.58, *DNF*, 08.26, 09.22, *03.02* = *8.36*
*2x2 BLD:* 46.50, DNF, 45.40
*3x3 BLD:* 2:21.45, DNF, 2:13.74 = *2:13.74*
Whoah... rather fast, despite recall delays and minor mistakes.


----------



## fiqnocchio (Apr 14, 2010)

3x3x3

(32.58), (25.06), 28.25, 27.16, 29.68 = 28.36

my 3rd time is exactly the same with my last week's 3rd time :O


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Apr 14, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.86 , 8.09 , (7.08) , (8.30) , 7.68 = 7.88
3x3x3: (15.58) , 15.86 , (18.11) , 18.09 , 17.91 = 17.29
4x4x4: (57.63) , 1:04.44 , (1:10.41) , 1:08.40 , 59.05 = 1:03.96
5x5x5: 2:33.75 , (2:05.34) , (2:34.94) , 2:18.69 , 2:25.94 = 2:26.13
6x6x6: 4:58.44 , 4:58.00 , 5:10.09 , (4:44.92) , (5:26.52) = 5:02.18
7x7x7: 8:34.75 , 8:23.59 , 8:33.06 , (8:15.83) , (DNS) = 8:30.47
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 1:01.68 , 49.40 = 49.40
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , 4:35.75 , DNS = 4:35.75
3x3x3 One Handed: 1:05.08 , 1:10.15 , (56.22) , 1:06.41 , (1:35.94) = 1:07.21
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:47.43 , 1:40.90 , (1:30.34) , (DNF) , 2:02.63 = 1:50.32
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 45 HTM
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:45.58
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:07.66 
Magic: (2.06) , 2.90 , 3.46 , (4.96) , 2.65 = 3.00
Clock : (30.18) , 22.33 , 25.97 , 21.80 , (21.30) = 23.37
PyraMinx: 14.16 , 21.52 , (23.47) , 17.84 , (8.02) = 17.84

FMC solution (fridrich)

cross : [R2] L' D2 F' R B U' [R2] 6 (6)
1 f2l : F U2 F2 L F U2 L' 7 (13)
2 f2l : U' R' U' R 4 (17)
3 f2l : L U L' 3 (20)
4 f2l : U' F' U F U2 F' U' F 8 (28)
OLL : R U R' U R U2 R' 7 (35)
placement : U2 1 (36)
PLL : R [R] D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 9 (45)


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 14, 2010)

2x2x2
4.01, (5.27), 4.85, 4.90, (3.59) = 4.59

back to using an ES

3x3x3
12.87, (14.25), (12.45), 13.56, 13.16 = 13.20

w/e


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 15, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 8.84*
8.08, 9.89, (9.90), 8.54, (6.98)

*3x3x3: Avg = 19.17*
19.38, (25.26), 16.43, 21.69, (16.32)
_Comments: Lol inconsistent, the last one was a PLL skip. _

*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 36.38*
40.35, (DNF), 35.27, 33.52, (32.07)
_Comments: The first 2 were disappointing. My A5 has gone all crappy because it had dirt in it, I washed it all out but it still doesn't feel nice. I used my F2._

*3x3x3 BLD: = 3:16.22*
DNF(2:54.18), 3:16.22, DNF 
_Comments: Memo was slow, my execution felt good though. On the last DNF, just as I was finishing off the edges I realised I had a loose piece that I hadn't memorised. :fp_ 

*Multi BLD: = 2/2 (12:27.55)*
_Comments: Yes!!!!!!!!!!!! It's about time I succeeded in this event. _

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: = 3:48.51*
_Comments: Seeing that I got my 4x4 today, I thought I would celebrate by entering in for a 4x4 event._

*FMC = 55*
Cross: L' B' R F R' D' [6 moves]
F2L #1: U L U F' U F [6 moves]
F2L #2: U2 L' F U2 F' U2 F U' F' [9 moves]
F2L #3: y U' R' U R U' R U R' [8 moves]
F2L #4: y R U' R' U' F' U' F [7 moves]
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R' [7 moves]
PLL: y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 [12 moves]
_Comments: I probably should learn how to block build F2L if I want to be any good at FMC, because this is just sad. :fp_


----------



## peedu (Apr 15, 2010)

3x3: (42.97), 40.36, 38.62, (36.79), 40.70 = 39.89

Perfect example. The same will happen to you if you are not practicing.

EDIT: for comparison from 10 days ago:
33.49, 26.76, (41.27), 29.53, (26.61) = 29.92
Comment: edge pop on 3rd solve

Peedu


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 15, 2010)

Usual winner, but I think this is the largest margin ever to the runner up.
Congrats Simon!

*2x2x2*(54)

 2.43 onionhoney
 2.50 fazrulz
 2.76 SimonWestlund
 3.03 Edward_Lin
 3.44 Baian Liu
 3.63 oskarasbrink
 3.64 AdvanceFIN
 3.75 ben1996123
 3.77 MTGjumper
 3.79 Neo63
 4.00 Morten
 4.07 The Rubik Mai
 4.10 Novriil
 4.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.59 Kirjava
 4.63 04mucklowd
 4.65 kinch2002
 5.17 Evan Liu
 5.19 Yes, We Can!
 5.47 JunwenYao
 5.78 marthaurion
 5.95 sz35
 6.10 cubedude7
 6.14 cincyaviation
 6.88 blizzardmb
 7.08 PeterV
 7.12 Sir E Brum
 7.18 'rio
 7.31 Cride5
 7.38 o_one
 7.67 Edam
 7.79 wsc78
 7.88 pierrotlenageur
 8.14 janelle
 8.35 Isbit
 8.84 Zane_C
 9.03 SimonJönsson
 9.19 sutty17
 9.72 SebCube
 9.85 mande
 10.03 jamesdeanludlow
 10.38 aronpm
 10.51 Inf3rn0
 10.58 Lumej
 11.47 jave
 12.04 CubesOfTheWorld
 12.16 Carson
 12.36 dada222
 14.30 MichaelErskine
 16.00 tres.60
 16.24 HsilgnE RelyT
 19.24 MatsBergsten
 36.28 Micael
 DNF robindeun
*3x3x3 *(60)

 10.16 fazrulz
 11.03 SimonWestlund
 11.67 oskarasbrink
 11.85 Morten
 11.92 MTGjumper
 12.20 onionhoney
 12.41 The Rubik Mai
 12.54 Yes, We Can!
 13.20 Kirjava
 13.39 Hyprul 9-ty2
 14.12 zaub3rfr4g
 14.22 AdvanceFIN
  14.34 nlCuber22
 14.78 ben1996123
 15.14 ManasijV
 15.52 04mucklowd
 15.66 Neo63
 15.79 'rio
 15.83 Novriil
 15.93 LarsN
 16.46 kinch2002
 16.55 Edam
 17.01 sz35
 17.29 pierrotlenageur
 17.46 marthaurion
 17.62 mande
 17.94 o_one
 18.05 cubedude7
 18.25 Evan Liu
 18.27 JunwenYao
 18.85 sutty17
 18.92 aronpm
 19.17 Zane_C
 21.07 PM 1729
 21.56 lilkdub503
 21.68 jamesdeanludlow
 21.80 Cride5
 22.00 SimonJönsson
 23.60 Edward
 23.70 wsc78
 24.35 CubesOfTheWorld
 24.72 cincyaviation
 25.73 Lumej
 25.92 SebCube
 26.06 Sir E Brum
 26.51 Mike Hughey
 26.87 PeterV
 27.56 janelle
 28.24 Inf3rn0
 28.31 jave
 28.36 fiqnocchio
 29.73 Carson
 31.34 dada222
 33.52 larf
 36.13 MichaelErskine
 36.98 HsilgnE RelyT
 39.89 peedu
 49.24 MatsBergsten
 52.65 tres.60
 53.57 Micael
*4x4x4*(37)

 44.61 fazrulz
 49.79 SimonWestlund
 56.32 rachmaninovian
 58.66 Hyprul 9-ty2
 58.72 Morten
 58.95 Yes, We Can!
 1:00.24 oskarasbrink
 1:03.96 pierrotlenageur
 1:04.98 zaub3rfr4g
 1:05.94 sz35
 1:07.50 JunwenYao
 1:08.23 kinch2002
 1:15.61 cubedude7
 1:16.98 Edam
 1:17.31 sutty17
 1:19.99 Evan Liu
 1:24.17 Neo63
 1:26.60 04mucklowd
 1:26.64 jamesdeanludlow
 1:37.93 marthaurion
 1:40.13 jave
 1:41.19 aronpm
 1:43.85 'rio
 2:02.57 Lumej
 2:14.73 MichaelErskine
 2:27.15 SebCube
 2:31.31 CubesOfTheWorld
 2:36.34 larf
 2:44.80 janelle
 3:04.51 MatsBergsten
 3:35.21 Sir E Brum
 4:12.67 Inf3rn0
 5:22.09 tres.60
 DNF Carson
 DNF robindeun
 DNF The Rubik Mai
 DNF Micael
*5x5x5*(25)

 1:17.66 fazrulz
 1:30.56 SimonWestlund
 1:52.53 The Rubik Mai
 1:56.49 Morten
 2:01.75 sz35
 2:08.10 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:10.94 Neo63
 2:14.17 cubedude7
 2:19.56 kinch2002
 2:21.95 04mucklowd
 2:26.13 pierrotlenageur
 2:28.52 JunwenYao
 2:36.31 jamesdeanludlow
 2:40.39 sutty17
 2:43.11 Edam
 2:50.71 Novriil
 3:08.55 aronpm
 3:10.43 Evan Liu
 3:16.97 SimonJönsson
 3:29.10 Lumej
 3:56.31 cincyaviation
 4:06.40 jave
 4:26.30 MichaelErskine
 4:28.59 CubesOfTheWorld
 7:14.08 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:51.47 fazrulz
 2:53.70 SimonWestlund
 4:10.47 cubedude7
 4:27.42 Morten
 4:44.15 AdvanceFIN
 4:50.60 04mucklowd
 4:52.13 jamesdeanludlow
 5:02.18 pierrotlenageur
 5:16.12 JunwenYao
 6:11.00 Edam
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:58.40 SimonWestlund
 5:51.23 The Rubik Mai
 6:57.66 cubedude7
 7:37.71 jamesdeanludlow
 8:05.12 kinch2002
 8:21.37 sutty17
 8:30.47 pierrotlenageur
 9:07.01 Edam
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(35)

 19.89 fazrulz
 22.23 SimonWestlund
 23.46 Morten
 24.82 Hyprul 9-ty2
 27.18 oskarasbrink
 28.01 Yes, We Can!
 28.04 ManasijV
 28.89 Neo63
 29.11 zaub3rfr4g
 29.17 The Rubik Mai
 29.55 o_one
 29.79 kinch2002
 32.52 mande
 34.54 'rio
 36.02 nlCuber22
 36.23 sz35
 36.38 Zane_C
 39.97 Evan Liu
 40.97 aronpm
 41.21 JunwenYao
 42.87 sutty17
 43.21 robindeun
 45.00 marthaurion
 51.92 lilkdub503
 55.57 cubedude7
 56.33 jave
 57.18 Edam
 1:07.02 Lumej
 1:07.21 pierrotlenageur
 1:07.72 Inf3rn0
 1:09.34 janelle
 1:11.93 jamesdeanludlow
 1:13.48 SimonJönsson
 1:23.45 MichaelErskine
 2:19.15 CubesOfTheWorld
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:44.27 kinch2002
 2:01.23 SimonWestlund
 DNF robindeun
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 8.98 fazrulz
 11.75 SimonWestlund
 14.72 Evan Liu
 16.21 MTGjumper
 20.38 Morten
 23.04 Baian Liu
 29.96 Mike Hughey
 35.53 kinch2002
 35.79 MatsBergsten
 40.52 Neo63
 40.97 sz35
 44.73 cubedude7
 45.40 Isbit
 49.40 pierrotlenageur
 57.52 JunwenYao
 1:35.19 'rio
 1:57.68 Inf3rn0
 2:23.86 Cride5
 2:44.00 bamboocha
 DNF Micael
 DNF 04mucklowd
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 1:05.26 ManasijV
 1:13.52 x-colo-x
 1:15.66 zaub3rfr4g
 1:21.19 SimonWestlund
 1:24.11 Mike Hughey
 1:25.54 PM 1729
 1:47.42 Micael
 1:49.76 mande
 1:55.15 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:02.78 cubedude7
 2:06.53 MatsBergsten
 2:07.58 kinch2002
 2:13.74 Isbit
 2:45.40 aronpm
 3:16.22 Zane_C
 3:45.84 'rio
 4:35.75 pierrotlenageur
18:05.63 ben1996123
 DNF sz35
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF Cride5
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 8:00.46 Mike Hughey
 9:26.52 SimonWestlund
11:59.00 Henrik
 DNF kinch2002
 DNF LarsN
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Micael
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

15:16.03 Mike Hughey
25:08.64 kinch2002
31:05.00 MatsBergsten
31:05.56 SimonWestlund
 DNF LarsN
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

2/2 kinch2002
2/2 Zane_C
3/4 Mike Hughey
2/3 SimonWestlund
4/7 x-colo-x
2/7 MatsBergsten
2/7 aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 51.83 kinch2002
 1:03.37 SimonWestlund
 1:50.32 pierrotlenageur
 1:53.11 Lumej
 2:02.23 'rio
 DNF Inf3rn0
*2-3-4 Relay*(30)

 53.50 fazrulz
 1:00.90 SimonWestlund
 1:15.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:22.71 Morten
 1:25.12 The Rubik Mai
 1:35.49 cubedude7
 1:37.88 Neo63
 1:39.83 sz35
 1:42.85 kinch2002
 1:44.50 Evan Liu
 1:45.58 pierrotlenageur
 1:48.08 04mucklowd
 1:56.05 JunwenYao
 1:56.54 robindeun
 1:56.88 Edam
 2:00.31 sutty17
 2:08.18 jamesdeanludlow
 2:18.22 marthaurion
 2:23.13 'rio
 2:38.15 Lumej
 2:40.77 jave
 2:41.81 aronpm
 2:57.27 SimonJönsson
 3:02.56 CubesOfTheWorld
 3:09.78 janelle
 3:48.51 Zane_C
 3:59.57 MichaelErskine
 4:10.14 Inf3rn0
 4:21.23 MatsBergsten
 4:58.97 Sir E Brum
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(23)

 2:19.63 fazrulz
 2:50.11 SimonWestlund
 3:19.53 The Rubik Mai
 3:26.20 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:36.18 sz35
 3:49.22 Morten
 3:55.83 cubedude7
 3:59.65 kinch2002
 4:02.40 Neo63
 4:07.66 pierrotlenageur
 4:45.26 jamesdeanludlow
 4:46.56 robindeun
 4:46.88 04mucklowd
 4:51.62 sutty17
 5:06.57 Evan Liu
 5:52.43 aronpm
 6:08.36 SimonJönsson
 6:30.59 Lumej
 6:50.02 cincyaviation
 7:05.78 CubesOfTheWorld
 7:14.56 jave
 7:38.74 MichaelErskine
47:33.00 Edam
*Magic*(20)

 0.99 Edam
 1.20 sutty17
 1.34 Neo63
 1.36 Evan Liu
 1.40 zaub3rfr4g
 1.44 oskarasbrink
 1.52 SimonWestlund
 1.58 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.58 jamesdeanludlow
 1.65 janelle
 1.71 04mucklowd
 1.79 Lumej
 1.97 marthaurion
 2.13 Mike Hughey
 2.28 Morten
 2.68 larf
 2.83 jave
 3.00 pierrotlenageur
 3.01 wsc78
 3.50 sz35
*Master Magic*(7)

 3.06 jamesdeanludlow
 3.75 SimonWestlund
 4.43 oskarasbrink
 4.74 04mucklowd
 4.78 Mike Hughey
 5.31 Morten
 9.22 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(9)

 8.70 larf
 9.91 kinch2002
 10.17 SimonWestlund
 12.48 Morten
 15.45 cubedude7
 16.56 jamesdeanludlow
 20.49 Inf3rn0
 23.37 pierrotlenageur
 28.26 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(26)

 4.21 SimonWestlund
 4.47 Neo63
 5.26 ZB_FTW!!!
 6.02 fazrulz
 7.44 oskarasbrink
 7.49 Morten
 7.88 sutty17
 7.99 cubedude7
 8.63 kinch2002
 8.67 JunwenYao
 8.85 Yes, We Can!
 12.15 robindeun
 12.24 Inf3rn0
 12.55 larf
 13.40 The Rubik Mai
 13.94 'rio
 15.77 CubesOfTheWorld
 15.92 janelle
 16.21 MichaelErskine
 17.08 marthaurion
 17.24 Baian Liu
 17.84 pierrotlenageur
 18.39 jamesdeanludlow
 20.84 lilkdub503
 22.30 tres.60
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:01.06 SimonWestlund
 1:30.01 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:32.99 fazrulz
 1:42.80 04mucklowd
 1:59.77 oskarasbrink
 2:16.23 cubedude7
 2:20.24 JunwenYao
 2:25.43 Neo63
 2:37.39 The Rubik Mai
 3:07.98 kinch2002
 3:34.59 sutty17
 5:10.67 Sir E Brum
*Square-1*(13)

 13.96 Neo63
 14.95 MTGjumper
 17.03 SimonWestlund
 27.71 cubedude7
 29.68 Morten
 35.08 fazrulz
 38.87 Hyprul 9-ty2
 47.42 kinch2002
 1:02.97 oskarasbrink
 1:05.88 The Rubik Mai
 1:28.27 jamesdeanludlow
 1:43.49 jave
 2:53.76 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 Stini
28 kinch2002
30 'rio
35 zaub3rfr4g
35 PM 1729
39 Cride5
39 SimonWestlund
45 pierrotlenageur
55 Zane_C
58 04mucklowd
DNF  Inf3rn0
DNF  Morten

*Contest results*

513 SimonWestlund
384 fazrulz
363 kinch2002
357 Morten
307 Hyprul 9-ty2
306 Neo63
296 cubedude7
262 The Rubik Mai
249 oskarasbrink
247 pierrotlenageur
227 04mucklowd
222 sz35
210 Evan Liu
209 JunwenYao
204 sutty17
193 'rio
190 jamesdeanludlow
185 Edam
182 Yes, We Can!
177 zaub3rfr4g
147 marthaurion
144 MTGjumper
143 aronpm
129 Mike Hughey
121 Zane_C
115 AdvanceFIN
114 onionhoney
114 Lumej
108 ManasijV
108 ben1996123
104 Novriil
101 mande
100 Inf3rn0
99 jave
97 Kirjava
93 o_one
92 janelle
90 MatsBergsten
89 CubesOfTheWorld
85 SimonJönsson
82 robindeun
80 Cride5
79 Baian Liu
79 MichaelErskine
76 nlCuber22
73 cincyaviation
70 PM 1729
68 Sir E Brum
62 LarsN
56 larf
54 SebCube
53 Edward_Lin
52 wsc78
50 lilkdub503
48 PeterV
48 Isbit
45 Micael
39 rachmaninovian
32 blizzardmb
31 x-colo-x
27 Carson
26 ZB_FTW!!!
25 Edward
25 tres.60
22 Stini
20 dada222
14 HsilgnE RelyT
13 Henrik
13 fiqnocchio
7 peedu
6 bamboocha


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2010)

Yay 

First time I had a successful solve in all events


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yay 2nd for megaminx


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 15, 2010)

I can see straight away that rio's FMC result isnt there


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)
> 
> 15:16.03 Mike Hughey
> 25:08.64 kinch2002
> ...


Impressive getting that close to each other!


MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3 Multi blind*(7)
> 
> 2/2 kinch2002


Poor effort guys...I shouldn't win with 2/2!


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 15, 2010)

7th place, again...
Lol, many events went quiet crappy and still I ended 7th place.

Next time I'll go for top 5.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 Multi blind*(7)
> ...





kinch2002 said:


> MultiBLD: 2/2 10.42



Pretty impressive to do it in 10.42 seconds though.. 

But yeah, seriously.. not very impressive multi results this week. But I'm sure they'll be better next week!


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...


I had a 2 second memo pause on the second cube too...sub 8 secs is definitely possible 
These results don't help me gain any motivation to figure out a good system for multi so that I can do more than 2 or 3!


----------



## Edam (Apr 15, 2010)

i'm pretty sure my 2345 relay wasn't 47 minutes  
4:47.33 instead maybe? 
first for magic is nice considering how little i practise these days


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I didn't have time to do a real one this week. Hopefully next week I'll do more. (And I still hate the fact that I didn't see those two flipped edges. Argh.) Rest assured that you will not usually win here with 2/2 - this was an unusual week.

(And by the way, that's why I don't think the whole "1/2 should be considered a DNF" issue on the WCA Forum is a big deal - in any decent-sized competition, 1/2 shouldn't make it to the podium anyway.)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 15, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I can see straight away that rio's FMC result isnt there



Thanks 

He never write the moves on the event line, normally I remember to add them anyway.


> > Originally Posted by MatsBergsten View Post
> > 5x5x5 Blindfolded(5)
> >
> > 1. 15:16.03 Mike Hughey
> ...



Actually it was even closer as I had 31:05.10 but rounded it down.

And no, you won't win Multi in 2/2 often. Not next week either


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I don't think the whole "1/2 should be considered a DNF" issue on the WCA Forum is a big deal - in any decent-sized competition, 1/2 shouldn't make it to the podium anyway.)


Sometimes 1/2 does make it to the podium - thinking of Bristol Open 2009 where I won with 2/2 and Arnaud was 2nd with 1/2, although it was a small comp (~30 people I think). I'm happy with Arnaud being second because it was a great effort (only 1 mistake I think) and he didn't just try to solve 1 cube and leave the other one untouched. I think this might have been a problem in the past, but there's little point in correcting it now - as you say, any decent sized competition will have enough good bld-ers to require more than 1/2 for a podium.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 15, 2010)

though it's already over

Clock: 8.48 = 8.47 8.50	8.47 (8.47) (14.10) [lol three 8.47s]

i decide to only compete in Clock


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice one Simon! You're getting close to my record of all time!


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yay 8th place and I won square-1 and placed second for pyraminx =D

Side events ftw


----------

